# Need a new cutter, help me choose please??!?!?!



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, so I just started smoking cigars again after a 15 to 17 year hiatus. I dug around and found an old cutter I had and started using it. It is single blade, and I would imagine I probably got it free. It was working okay until about 2 weeks ago when it broke (one of the sliders snapped out of it). Now I have to basically prop it up on the broken end and use it as a guillotine to cut the cigar. The results are less than stellar. I have moved onto a set of scissors that came with a shaving kit I got years ago instead. But again, when I cut, it is usually splintering and destroying the cigars.
I just recently got hours cut back at work so money is pretty tight but I want a good cutter. One that I wont have to replace in a few years. I have been looking at some of the cheapies on CI that they do on Joe's deal sometimes (colibri) but a buddy of mine said they aren't worth the money. A friend of mine has a Xikar that is pretty sweet and he is trying to convince me to get one because of the lifetime warranty. They seem to be going for $40 and above though which is pretty steep for me right now. I like that style of cutter VS the finger cutter style though.

Also, what about a punch? I see those pretty cheap but haven't really used one before so not sure how the cigars smoke using a punch vs cutter.

So I could get something NOW in the $20 to $30 range or I could wait a month and spend up to $50 for a good something. What would you guys recommend?

My Crap cutter:
View attachment 69214


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

you are going to get a bunch of different recomendations BUT i would push you in the xikar direction, I own the Xi2 and it is amazing, they have a great warranty and they are not super expensive...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

johnb said:


> you are going to get a bunch of different recomendations BUT i would push you in the xikar direction, I own the Xi2 and it is amazing, they have a great warranty and they are not super expensive...


I have the Xi2 as well and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Palio is first rate
All the Xicar cutters and punches are first rate
Cuban Crafters makes a very fine cutter or two

Comes down to price and style since all the above have lifetime warranties.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

What is difference between Xikar Xi, Xi2 and Xi3 besides price? They all still have lifetime warranty right??
I see Fiberglass VS Aluminum. Would the fiberglass break if I dropped it or something? What do you guys have?



Fuzzy said:


> Palio is first rate
> All the Xicar cutters and punches are first rate
> Cuban Crafters makes a very fine cutter or two
> 
> Comes down to price and style since all the above have lifetime warranties.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i have had an xi1 and xi2 i think the only difference is the material the handle is made out of.. they are all the same blades and have the same warranty


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nearly 15 years old - Cuts as good as day 1 - Sharp enough to perform a Bris and the recipient wouldn't even know it!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

The Xikars diffenent models seem to come down to what the body is made of, designs, etc. As for how fragile the Xi2 is I never never dropped mine hard enough to even mark it. I would say the body isn't fiberglass so much as glass filled nylon. Same stuff they make pelican cases and flashlights out if if you've every seen one Hell for stout in my book!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, good to know. I have pelican case for my photography equipment and I have dropped it down stairs and barely a scratch so that is a great recommendation. I am leaning Xi2 at this point. 
The Colibri are soooo cheap though, anyone have one? Are they crap? I can get one of those now. have to wait on Xikar.



nikonnut said:


> The Xikars diffenent models seem to come down to what the body is made of, designs, etc. As for how fragile the Xi2 is I never never dropped mine hard enough to even mark it. I would say the body isn't fiberglass so much as glass filled nylon. Same stuff they make pelican cases and flashlights out if if you've every seen one Hell for stout in my book!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I use a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter that was gifted to me by my son.

PERFECT Cigar Cutters - CUBANCRAFTERS



> LIFETIME GUARANTEE: This quality cutter is guaranteed for as long as you own it. If it should ever break or fail to function as expected, simply return it and include a self-addressed stamped envelope. It will be replaced free of charge. This is the last cutter that you will ever buy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have six different cutters and I almost always pick up the Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. I is rugged enough for daily carry and can be had for about $10 to $15 including shipping. Add a Ronson Jetlite and you have a set for use daily.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Watch for the Xi2 on Cigar Monster. I think I remember seeing them go for $27-28


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

007 Cruiser said:


> I use a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter that was gifted to me by my son.
> 
> PERFECT Cigar Cutters - CUBANCRAFTERS


Just got one of these about 3 weeks ago and I love it. Nice even clean cut. Some super cheap prices with free shipping on Ebay.

+1 to Fuzzy. He has pictured the perfect cheapskate combo, for people just like me.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

36Bones said:


> Just got one of these about 3 weeks ago and I love it. Nice even clean cut. Some super cheap prices with free shipping on Ebay.
> 
> +1 to Fuzzy. He has pictured the perfect cheapskate combo, for people just like me.


x2 :rockon:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, think i found a win-win, maybe. Actually happened upon this by way of a box purchase/box split. Was looking to get a box of Undercrown Viva and found a deal on Podmans, you buy a box of Undercrown viva, get free CubanCrafters Cutter! Woot. Plus 10% off right now. Also getting tickets for some raffle to win a hand painted Cigar mold! 
Now I just need to convince the guy doing the box split to let me have the cutter since I found the deal.



36Bones said:


> Just got one of these about 3 weeks ago and I love it. Nice even clean cut. Some super cheap prices with free shipping on Ebay.
> 
> +1 to Fuzzy. He has pictured the perfect cheapskate combo, for people just like me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

36Bones said:


> Just got one of these about 3 weeks ago and I love it. Nice even clean cut. Some super cheap prices with free shipping on Ebay.
> 
> +1 to Fuzzy. He has pictured the perfect cheapskate combo, for people just like me.


Thanks Hilman, and just think, you do not have to baby this combo. No sissified pouches or cases, mine has been a daily pocket carry long enough to get a lot of character scars


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Ok, think i found a win-win, maybe. Actually happened upon this by way of a box purchase/box split. Was looking to get a box of Undercrown Viva and found a deal on Podmans, you buy a box of Undercrown viva, get free CubanCrafters Cutter! Woot. Plus 10% off right now. Also getting tickets for some raffle to win a hand painted Cigar mold!
> Now I just need to convince the guy doing the box split to let me have the cutter since I found the deal.


SCORE!!! :cheer2:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

36Bones said:


> SCORE!!! :cheer2:


Nope, no bueno, guy is keeping the cutter "hey man thanks for the heads up but your only getting 5 out of the box split, why should you get the cutter?" 
I guess I see his point, the search continues......


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Bro... I've owned them all. From a free POS that you get from an event, to a $175 Dupont. I'd tell you to grab a Palio first, but for half the price you can get a Xikar X8, which is in that $30 range your looking at. I promise you won't be disappointed...


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

fuente~fuente said:


> Bro... I've owned them all. From a free POS that you get from an event, to a $175 Dupont. I'd tell you to grab a Palio first, but for half the price you can get a Xikar X8, which is in that $30 range your looking at. I promise you won't be disappointed...


cigars international has the black or silver palio for $35.95. I have the carbon fiber one, works fantastic.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Xikar multi-tool.....BEST CUTTER EVER!


----------



## sbl212 (Jul 4, 2012)

I would suggest a Cuban Crafters the one with the D finger hole it's a great cutter and very good for the price. 
But for a little more $$ you can get a Palio from c-bid for around $25-$30. Palio is the best cutter I've ever cut with.

I would pass on Xikar cutters. Great customer service but too expensive IMO.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I have several cutters and love the Palio for how consistent it is. I do like my Xikar too as it doesn't show as much wear and tear tumbling in my pocket with keys and change. Those should be your only two choices. Both work great, have lifetime replacement, and are pretty neat.

BTW, the Palio does have a built in cigar rest... FTW!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw that it says it can hold a cigar but how? It looks like a standard finger cutter. Do you have to HOLD the cutter and then shove the cigar in that little notch? based on this pic, you just sit it on top? I can do that with any cutter cant it?

http://www.cigarjack.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/nub-habano-2.jpg



ShortFuse said:


> I have several cutters and love the Palio for how consistent it is. I do like my Xikar too as it doesn't show as much wear and tear tumbling in my pocket with keys and change. Those should be your only two choices. Both work great, have lifetime replacement, and are pretty neat.
> 
> BTW, the Palio does have a built in cigar rest... FTW!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, my suggestion Palio for sure. Light weight, easy to use and you get a great cut.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I have several nice cutters including the Davidoff pictured above but since I bought this one it gets used 95% of the time.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I saw that it says it can hold a cigar but how? It looks like a standard finger cutter. Do you have to HOLD the cutter and then shove the cigar in that little notch? based on this pic, you just sit it on top? I can do that with any cutter cant it?
> 
> http://www.cigarjack.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/nub-habano-2.jpg


I guess you can rest a stick on any old cutter, but the palio is concave, ever so slightly to prevent a breeze from letting the cigar fall off. It comes in handy.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Milhouse said:


> I guess you can rest a stick on any old cutter, but the palio is concave, ever so slightly to prevent a breeze from letting the cigar fall off. It comes in handy.


Ok that is pretty cool. I hadn't seen it from that angle. Thanks for the info. Palio is looking good right now.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

The X8 has the same feature as above... Both are great cutters regardless. :rockon:


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

johnb said:


> you are going to get a bunch of different recomendations BUT i would push you in the xikar direction, I own the Xi2 and it is amazing, they have a great warranty and they are not super expensive...





nikonnut said:


> I have the Xi2 as well and I've been very happy with it.


Xikar Xi x100000! The difference between the Xi1 and Xi2 is the Xi2 is body is made from nylon fiberglass, and the Xi1 is has an aluminum body. I just got the Xi1 and it's by far my favorite.

http://www.amazon.com/Xikar-XI2-Cut...8&qid=1342460586&sr=8-1&keywords=xikar+cutter

http://www.amazon.com/Xikar-Xi1-Bla...8&qid=1342460586&sr=8-4&keywords=xikar+cutter


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a Xikar XI1 and a VX v cutter and love them both, I've used a friend's Palio and it cuts clean but I prefer the zikars. Most of the time i use the v cutter over the guillotine.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Here - I'll solve your problem
listen to Fuzzy, 36Bones, and me
go here (same guys I bought mine from) - CIGAR HUMIDOR CUBAN CRAFTERS RESIN BLACK PERFECTO CIGAR CUTTER NEW | eBay

Cuban Crafters - I absolutely love mine - *$6.95 FREE SHIPPING * through Friday
then you can start studying if you want to drop $30.00 on a cutter

EDIT - I just went back and bought me another one - too good to pass up!


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

FWTX said:


> Here - I'll solve your problem
> listen to Fuzzy, 36Bones, and me
> go here (same guys I bought mine from) - CIGAR HUMIDOR CUBAN CRAFTERS RESIN BLACK PERFECTO CIGAR CUTTER NEW | eBay
> 
> ...


Thank you, I just ordered one myself!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

First cutter I ever bought (besides the cheap plastic ones) was a CC cutter. When it showed up it felt so cheap and sloppy that I couldn't bring myself to use it and risk a cigar casualty. I would've sent it back but it wasn't worth the hassle. I'm not saying their bad cutters, just that I wasn't impressed with mine. YMMV


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

smokin3000gt said:


> First cutter I ever bought (besides the cheap plastic ones) was a CC cutter. When it showed up it felt so cheap and sloppy that I couldn't bring myself to use it and risk a cigar casualty. I would've sent it back but it wasn't worth the hassle. I'm not saying their bad cutters, just that I wasn't impressed with mine. YMMV


I'm kinda with ya... They cut OK, but the action is stiff & they're not very comfy to use. My personal experience with them is that they dull a little bit faster than others... To be fair though, they have a great warranty!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I also recommend the Cuban Crafters cutter. Great quality and even better price. Check ebay. I found one for about $7 with free shipping. Cant beat it when youre buying something that will last forever!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the Palio cutter is great.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Xikar VX V-Cutter!!!!!!

I've owned them all. Xikar X1 X2 X3. Palio. Cuban Crafters. NONE beat the Xikar VX V-Cutter. If you have never owned a V Cutter, it will open up a whole new world of flavors by giving you greater surface area for you to smoke through. DO NOT by just any ol V-Cutter. All other V Cutters 'stab' the cigar with the botoom part (Point) of the v and then it slices/tears until it gets to the open two ends of the V. Think of the 'other' V cutters as a 'Plow', digging out a v shape channel. The Xikars Blade is made in a V, with the points cutting first and slicing until it gets to the bottom of the V. SO the cutting force is always forced down onto the cigar. trpping the 'wedge' that you are cutting out between the cigar and the cutting. Perfect cut every time. AND it works wonderful on a Torpedo, cutting what looks like the 'notch' in an arrow. The Xikar VX V-Cutter sells for $50, but you can pick it up everyday for $35.95 at Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars, and they have free shipping on the First of EVERY month and periodiclly throughout the month. I bought mine when they were having a sale and got 10% off with the code 'xikar'. They have sales all the time.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Xikar VX V-Cutter!!!!!!
> 
> I've owned them all. Xikar X1 X2 X3. Palio. Cuban Crafters. NONE beat the Xikar VX V-Cutter. If you have never owned a V Cutter, it will open up a whole new world of flavors by giving you greater surface area for you to smoke through. DO NOT by just any ol V-Cutter. All other V Cutters 'stab' the cigar with the botoom part (Point) of the v and then it slices/tears until it gets to the open two ends of the V. Think of the 'other' V cutters as a 'Plow', digging out a v shape channel. The Xikars Blade is made in a V, with the points cutting first and slicing until it gets to the bottom of the V. SO the cutting force is always forced down onto the cigar. trpping the 'wedge' that you are cutting out between the cigar and the cutting. Perfect cut every time. AND it works wonderful on a Torpedo, cutting what looks like the 'notch' in an arrow. The Xikar VX V-Cutter sells for $50, but you can pick it up everyday for $35.95 at Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars, and they have free shipping on the First of EVERY month and periodiclly throughout the month. I bought mine when they were having a sale and got 10% off with the code 'xikar'. They have sales all the time.


I agree that it's a great cutter! I use mine all the time, but you'll be amazed with the amount of people who do not like the v-cut.:noidea:

I even prefer it over a punch myself, but to each his own.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

you guys might want to check this out.. it took my order for .01 and no shipping

Amazon.com: Xikar VX V-Cut, Gunmetal: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I also have the CC perfect cutter; picked it up for $10 with free shipping off Amazon. I've only ever used 4-5 different cutters, most of them fairly cheap, but this one is far and away the best. Great, clean cut every time, with no guesswork on how much to snip off.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Nearly 15 years old - Cuts as good as day 1 - Sharp enough to perform a Bris and the recipient wouldn't even know it!


I'm voting with Dale, I have a Zino that's about the same age and a newer one, can't tell the difference in cutting ability.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Xikar Xi2 or Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Consider that you should only be using a guillotine cutter for pointy headed cigars. Everything else should ideally get a punch. Invest in a good punch. If it's a flat cut you prefer, Palio is the reference standard.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the Xikar Xi1. Also bought the Xikar 007 Punch, got a Palio this year and have a Prometheus V Cutter I've been in love with lately. It seems like the finger cutter is something you don't want so that rules out the Palio. Though it is a popular favorite and also comes w/ a Lifetime warranty. As do Xikar products. I've had to send my cutter in once, my lighter in 4 times now. Every time it's quick and easy. It really depends on what you prefer. I use my punch, cutter and V depending on how I feel or sometimes depending on the cigar. V Cut and Punch aren't the best for a torpedo. If you keep your eyes peeled you should be able to buy a Xikar Xi1 or Xi2 for about $25-30. Famous Cigars Cigar monster often has some form of Xikar cutter or punch... really the choice is yours to make but keep in mind a punch will not be suitable for all types of cigars. It never hurts to have a couple different options at your disposal though.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Consider that you should only be using a guillotine cutter for pointy headed cigars. Everything else should ideally get a punch. Invest in a good punch. If it's a flat cut you prefer, Palio is the reference standard.


Been wanting a punch, get this! This is my luck. Won a free Alec Bradley 3 torch lighter the other day at an Alec Bradley event which is nice, needed the lighter. However, I was super excited because it has a built in punch in the bottom of the lighter. Low and behold I get home, go to fill it and....the punch attachment is NOT there. Guess that is why it was free. So, no punch for me. 
I will get one eventually. Trying to talk a friend of mine out of his Xikar 007 one. He never uses it and I want it!! Maybe he will sell it to me half off or something.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

so got my sticks in from my box split of undercrown viva! The guy I was doing the split with had someone back out on him so I took 10 instead of 5 from him. Guess as a thank you for saving him some extra cash he sent along the Cuban crafters cutter that came free with the box from Podmans. So with that in mind my cutter problem has been solved by the kindness of a fellow BOTL.
After all I read about the xikar I do still want one so that will happen down the road. Thanks to everyone for all your help.


----------

